# dry hatching



## WaterFowl209

What do you think about dry hatching eggs, I've heard it's good for shipped eggs
From what I understand dry hatching eggs is
No water for humidity until day 18
Don't turn eggs until day 7


----------



## ancyloo

I have been dry incubating for a few months. The humidity inside the incubator stays between 50 and 55% here in humid NJ when we have the a/c on. I use an auto turner and Little Giant still air incubator with air holes open. This technique works better for me than when I add water.


----------



## Energyvet

Ancyloo, where are you in NJ? I'm in Monmouth County looking for chicken friends.


----------



## Tony-O

One day for shipped eggs, then start turning.


----------



## ancyloo

Energyvet, Burlington County


----------



## twentynine

I do not add water to my incubator until day 18.

I turn starting on the evening of day 1 to day 18. 

Then add water.

Candle on days 10 and 18.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Twentynine can you be more clear??

Are the directions for shipped eggs?
With no water if you live In A dry area and the humidity is 20 percent, do you add water and when?

Thanks!


----------



## robin416

Dry incubation only works in areas that are humid normally. Where I lived and live now the humidity can be quite high where water isn't needed in the incubator. But if you live in dry areas water is a must. If the eggs dry out too much the chicks are not getting the moisture they need to hatch normally. 

I'd have to do some digging but it might also affect them physically not to have enough moisture to help them grow.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Oh, thank you so much for the clarification!! I live in a very cold and dry area in Canada. So now that is it winter the humidity inside my house is at 40 percent, but within an incubator I am sure it would be less humid. So I will add water, what humidity should I be aiming for? I am going to incubate silkie eggs.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## robin416

SilkieBoy said:


> Oh, thank you so much for the clarification!! I live in a very cold and dry area in Canada. So now that is it winter the humidity inside my house is at 40 percent, but within an incubator I am sure it would be less humid. So I will add water, what humidity should I be aiming for? I am going to incubate silkie eggs.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


You want your humidity to be between 35 and 40%. With Winter and our forced air heating systems being on the air in our homes can become quite dry so sometimes even living in a humid area we need to add water.


----------



## SilkieBoy

35-40 percent humidity will give me the best results? Normal humidity perimeters is 50-55 percent, but for silkie eggs that is too humid right? 

Thanks!


----------



## robin416

I've always kept mine between 35 and 40%. Usually closer to 40.


----------



## SilkieBoy

Thanks!! I will aim for 40 percent!


----------

